# .Submersibles pumps:REDA



## محمد الاكرم (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام

مضخات ابار البترولREDA
Advanced ESP Operations Course.pdf 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2til2vky4to
وفقكم الله


----------



## الفنك (22 يناير 2010)

thank u


----------



## محمد الاكرم (15 مايو 2012)

السلام
وفقكم الله


----------

